# Danger of buzzards in Maidstone, Kent



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

This is a message received from one of our RWAF members- as below.

-+---------------------------------+-

I have just been working in the garden in MAIDSTONE just south of the North Downs . I have been watching a pair of BUZZARDS circling high above. They will eat lots of things but rabbits are a favourite. Could you please advise all members to be very aware. According to my bird book they are steadily moving eastwards. Regards Dave Gomar


----------



## RWAF (Feb 22, 2011)

hawksport said:


> Never known a wild Buzzard to go in anyones garden, far too shy. Much more risk from cats, foxes, lost falconry birds and crows than a wild buzzard


They *may* not, but it is a terrifying situation for a rabbit to see one hovering overhead, and rabbits can die from fright

They need overhead cover and a sturdy run to protect them from *all *predators.

Owners cannot afford to be blase about this. It may never have happened before, a wild buzzard landing in a garden (which may be quite a sizeable area, not everybody has a postage stamp like mine), but that doesn't mean there couldn't be a first time


----------

